# Sealing pipe joints with foil tape



## jdempsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Im going straight thru the drywall and up with the pipe on the outside basements block wall. I want to seal the inside pipe connections with high temp silicone. And use foil tape on the outside. Seems like it would be hard to remove the joints if need be when they are sealed with silicone. Anyway i bought foil tape at wallmart but it states not to use the tape on material that exceeds 150 degrees farenheit. Can i use this or do i need to get some different tape?


----------



## imacman (Aug 28, 2011)

If you want to be able to take the pipe apart, use the foil tape on the interior joints.....the outside joints do not need to be sealed at all.  

I use the foil furnace tape they sell at Home Depot or Lowes on the interior pipes, and have never had any problems.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2011)

Anything outside..... Means your free from the worries of CO poisioning.... Just seal inside as imacman said. Also seal the pipe around the Thimble (There will be a small gap). You can use Hi-Temp Silicone on the inside or the Foil tape. My Flue temps (Outside w/ IR Gun) has never exceeded 130*. But I do not run my stove on High.  Very Rarely does it hit the Medium setting. 

If you Silicone or Tape. I like the black look. Internal Pipe should be Black. If it can be seen, then it should be bought black or painted black. IMO... Do what you will. 

Good luck with that 10-CPM... Imacman will give you some good advice. he has put his through the ringer. The pipe you got was a steal and from my PM, you know my thoughts. Good luck and HURRY UP We want Pics. LOL


----------



## jdempsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks to you both for help.




			
				DexterDay said:
			
		

> The pipe you got was a steal and from my PM, you know my thoughts. Good luck and HURRY UP We want Pics. LOL


I think i like the pipe better than the dura vent which i initially purchased. The thimble has threads like a corkscrew and has to be turned to tighten it to the wall.

Also the 90 elbow is adjustable at the 2 joints. Just ordered a 45 elbow and and additional length of pipe to complete the install. Be glad to have everything installed and ready to go.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2011)

jdempsey said:
			
		

> Thanks to you both for help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like your good to go. . . . . . 

You are going to be quite impressed with that stove this winter..... Hang on... Because the Pellet Ride, is a Wicked one..


----------



## MCPO (Aug 28, 2011)

I use the Home Depot foil tape  on my Harmon P38 stove connector piece where it`s the hottest and every year all I do is remove it for cleaning. It might not come off in one piece but it`s not much of an effort to get it off either.
 I never smell any smoke either. It seals perfectly!


----------

